# URGENT 2 GERMAIN SHEPARDS Columbus,Oh



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

One MALE and one Female in need of a home or a foster toay. p,ease call Kim at (614) 216-7730 for more info, If no one helps they are going to the pound 

http://columbus.craigslist.org/pet/976481085.html
I have no other details



found this on Columbus,ohio craig's list on Thursday January 1,
URGENT FOSTER HOME FOR 2 GERMAIN SHEPARDS TODAY (COLUMBUS


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

--Edited out --


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

POSTED AGAIN TODAY-Columbus,Ohio Craig's list

One (2) MALEs in need of a home or a foster today. please call Kim at (614) 216-7730 for more info, If no one helps they are going to the pound. We think these dogs were abused and we need someone who can train and rehabilitate. If they go to the pound they will be put down. 

http://columbus.craigslist.org/pet/979311166.html


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

yesterday said 1 male; and 1 female,but today says 2 males.


----------

